# Checked out some 2012 Cruzes this week...



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i really like the darker red, reminds me of my old camaro...sighhh


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like that blue, wish they had that color when I got my Cruze.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The local Chevy dealers are showing '12s in their online inventories as of yesterday. Only a couple each, but they are arriving. Wonder how much longer b4 the web site changes? 

Jim


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have seen the 1LT & 2LT models this year are coming standard with the 6 speed manual trans, this leaves me with a few questions. 

Does anyone know if this is the same trans. as the LS 6speed or the eco 6speed?

Also looking at the windows sticker above(a bit hard to read) it looks like the price of automatic on the 1LT is same as 2011 LS, $995. the 2012 Cruze 1LT base price looks identical to the 2011, the only added featue was the standard aluminum rims($400 option on 2011). So is it me or are they charging $595 more for the 1LT this year? I realize this isn't allot of difference in price but one would think they would drop the base price since the car no longer comes standard with an auto trans.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I have seen the 1LT & 2LT models this year are coming standard with the 6 speed manual trans, this leaves me with a few questions.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the same trans. as the LS 6speed or the eco 6speed?
> 
> Also looking at the windows sticker above(a bit hard to read) it looks like the price of automatic on the 1LT is same as 2011 LS, $995. the 2012 Cruze 1LT base price looks identical to the 2011, the only added featue was the standard aluminum rims($400 option on 2011). So is it me or are they charging $595 more for the 1LT this year? I realize this isn't allot of difference in price but one would think they would drop the base price since the car no longer comes standard with an auto trans.


As far as I know, this is not the same trans. The trans and specs that were originally posted indicated this M/T was designed to make the car feel quicker.

In fact, with the gearing on this trans you are likely to get less MPG on the freeway then with the A/T as the gears are shorter.

Then again, there may be 2 M/T options, its been unclear up till now.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I have seen the 1LT & 2LT models this year are coming standard with the 6 speed manual trans, this leaves me with a few questions.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the same trans. as the LS 6speed or the eco 6speed?
> 
> Also looking at the windows sticker above(a bit hard to read) it looks like the price of automatic on the 1LT is same as 2011 LS, $995. the 2012 Cruze 1LT base price looks identical to the 2011, the only added featue was the standard aluminum rims($400 option on 2011). So is it me or are they charging $595 more for the 1LT this year? I realize this isn't allot of difference in price but one would think they would drop the base price since the car no longer comes standard with an auto trans.


The Connectivity Package (Bluetooth, USB, cruise control, etc.) is now standard on the 1LT and the Eco... it was a $525 option on the 2011's, so maybe that's part of it?

(If you click on the pics a couple times, they'll let you view them at full size... hopefully that makes them a little easier to read.  )


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'll like the Crystal Red Tintcoat just fine...after seeing the topaz blue, It's a cool color, but I still would have preferred the Imperial blue over it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LucyCruze said:


> The Connectivity Package (Bluetooth, USB, cruise control, etc.) is now standard on the 1LT and the Eco... it was a $525 option on the 2011's, so maybe that's part of it?
> 
> (If you click on the pics a couple times, they'll let you view them at full size... hopefully that makes them a little easier to read.  )


Thank you for the reply, I didn't realize that the connectivity package was now standard. Sweet! I also didn't realize I could click the images more than once, I can actually read them once I did. Thanks Again


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I like that dark red! The new hubcaps look much better too. Im curious to see the new autumn metallic color and the new wheels on the 2LT. Is the Push Button start and the new entertainment system available on the 2012's?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

@spacedout : You're welcome! 

@alex725 : Ooooo, look what I just found! I think this might answer your questions... 2012 Cruze Information Guide

Seems they're going to offer an "All-Star Edition" for the 1LTs, which includes the Pioneer premium 9-speaker system and a power sunroof... neat! If only they'd offer that for the Ecos as well........ *wishful thinking* haha


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

alex725 said:


> Is the Push Button start and the new entertainment system available on the 2012's?


It's my understanding that the Push Button Start will be available on the 2LT and included standard on the LTZ trim line. And from my salesman, the new Navigation system will have a 7" touchscreen, as opposed to the pushbutton controls on the 2011 model.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LucyCruze said:


> look what I just found! I think this might answer your questions... 2012 Cruze Information Guide



Not sure where you found this info, but if you search that doc for the word Triple, they list the Eco car as having a "Transmission, 6-speed manual with triple overdrive Eco gear set". I thought the 2011 has a double overdrive, does the 2012 have a new trans? 

also elsewhere on that doc it shows the Eco manual, 1LT, & 2LT all have a 3.83 final drive ratio, which would make me think the 1LT & 2LT are using the same 6speed manual transmission as the Eco. The LS 6 speed has a 3.94 final drive.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm so happy they made the 2012 Cruze available in tint coat red like my old cobalt, such a nice color. +1 on the new plastic rim cover design on the blue Cruze, looks better in my opinion then all the other plastic rim covers.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Not sure where you found this info, but if you search that doc for the word Triple, they list the Eco car as having a "Transmission, 6-speed manual with triple overdrive Eco gear set". I thought the 2011 has a double overdrive, does the 2012 have a new trans?
> 
> also elsewhere on that doc it shows the Eco manual, 1LT, & 2LT all have a 3.83 final drive ratio, which would make me think the 1LT & 2LT are using the same 6speed manual transmission as the Eco. The LS 6 speed has a 3.94 final drive.


 
I found it on GM's Ordering Guide here. A lot of the info in there seems to be pretty accurate, but I noticed there were a couple things that I wasn't sure about either. I'm heading back to my hometown to meet with my family's dealer tomorrow -- I can ask him, if you'd like!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...notice that the 1.4LT engine is _now_ listed as _"...made in *USA*..."_ and not _"...in Austria..."_


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...notice that the 1.4LT engine is _now_ listed as _"...made in *USA*..."_ and not _"...in Austria..."_


I didnt' know the US plant was producing yet. Good news!


----------



## christopherrobin (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you guys believe the dealer when the say they "Can't" sell the car lower than the "GM Supplier Pricing"? This appears to be $200-$300 lower than the MSRP for the Cruze. They said the GM comes in and "Audits" them and they have to prove they sold the car for that price.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

christopherrobin said:


> Do you guys believe the dealer when the say they "Can't" sell the car lower than the "GM Supplier Pricing"? This appears to be $200-$300 lower than the MSRP for the Cruze. They said the GM comes in and "Audits" them and they have to prove they sold the car for that price.


It is true that dealerships get audited and how they handle the discounting and special plans is looked at. We had a local Chrysler dealer lose their franchise because they were taking manufacturer's discounts and not passing them on to the customers. The dealers get audited on other things too, like warranty work and parts. 

I don't know what "GM Supplier Pricing" is, but $200 to $300 less than MSRP is way more than what the dealer paid for it from GM. In 2008, I ordered a Saturn Astra with an MSRP of about $22,500. I had a Friends and Family discount number from a GM employed relative that dropped that MSRP by over $1,700. You should be able to get a car for 3 to 5% over dealer invoice and that will be way less than $300 less than MSRP. I purchased our Protege5 for 3% over invoice and that was a tad more than $1,500 off MSRP, which was better than Ford's Family discount. If the salesman says he can't go less than $300 off MSRP, it is time to walk out the door to another dealer, because he's either stupid or he thinks you are a tuna. 

Jim


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I got supplier price on my Cruze and it was $600 off. I didnt bother pushing it any lower because they gave me a good price on my trade and wrent the least bit pushy.


----------



## christopherrobin (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I just ordered a 2012 cruze last night. Silver 1LT with auto trans which is a $995 option for this year. Spare tire, connectivity package and 16 inch alloy wheels came standard. Price was $19,738. msrp was $20,220. Both prices include DFC. They said at least 60 days till delivery. Should get a start manufacture date some time next week. $482 under MSRP but I got to order the exact configuration I wanted and didn't have to fight over paying for unwanted dealer installed upgrades. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

^Does that car have remote start?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> As someone who's got her heart set on a 2012 Cruze, I've been (somewhat impatiently ) trying to figure out some of the details. Seeing as Chevy's website isn't much help, I thought I'd post up a little bit of what I found out in case anyone else is curious too.
> *
> New 2012 Victory Red side-by-side with the 2012 Crystal Red Tintcoat* : Quite sexy, yes?
> 
> ...


Can't say that I like that new Victory Red color. On some cars it might be awesome, but on the Cruze it looks like you are the Fire Chief! Glad they're keeping the Red Tintcoat. Looks like if you want Victory Red on the LTZ and the LT, you have to get the RS package.

Anyone know if the 2012 Cruze will have the same "learning" transmission? I'm very curious.


----------



## christopherrobin (Jul 11, 2011)

alex725 said:


> ^Does that car have remote start?


 
No that is part of the driver convenience package which looks like it adds another $685 to the MSRP of the 1LT but you also get electric seats and rear park assist with that.


----------



## Spiffster (Jul 18, 2011)

Just ordered a Silver ECO 6MT with Nav + 9 Speaker System and Medium Titanium interior. Had to order the front lic bracket ($15) because CO is lame and requires a front lic plate. Sales guy said 4-6 weeks. Shaved off $500 from MSRP with no hassles so I didnt bother negotiating. For just under 21k this is a whole lot of car already!


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

Spiffster said:


> Had to order the front lic bracket ($15) because CO is lame and requires a front lic plate.


I had the same issue for MA, but the $15 is credited off in the final invoicing and you shouldn't have to pay for it. At least that was the case on my order.


----------



## pianoman (Jul 14, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> ..... You should be able to get a car for 3 to 5% over dealer invoice and that will be way less than $300 less than MSRP...
> 
> Jim


I got mine for invoice exactly with no haggling and a fair trade. Dealer showed it to me and I knew already what the number was anyway. Invoice was around 5 or 6 hundred less than MSRP. (BTW don't ever pay full price -or at all- for any of that dealer-added stuff they put to the right of the Monroney sticker)

I suppose I could have tried for a couple hundred less and gotten into some of their holdback, but really for $100-200 I wasn't going to push an already fair deal and non-pushy salesman.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I must have gotten a really good deal on my cruze cause my dealership sold me mine for $18200, with the MSRP at 20,100 and that was just because they didn't have the color I wanted on the lot.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> @spacedout : You're welcome!
> 
> @alex725 : Ooooo, look what I just found! I think this might answer your questions... 2012 Cruze Information Guide
> 
> Seems they're going to offer an "All-Star Edition" for the 1LTs, which includes the Pioneer premium 9-speaker system and a power sunroof... neat! If only they'd offer that for the Ecos as well........ *wishful thinking* haha


i'm curious as to why the pioneer system removes the alt in and usb (along with the entire center console), unless i'm reading that wrong...

i test drove a 2011 eco yesterday and liked it, strongly considering it (depending a lot on what kind of interest rate i can get and what they give me for my trade)...anyone have any opinion on whether or not i should wait for the 2012? i would like the touchscreen nav but i'm not sure that's really a deal breaker...i wish you could get the package with the remote start and rear parking assist on the eco manual. i'm definitely not going for the AT...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i'm curious as to why the pioneer system removes the alt in and usb (along with the entire center console), unless i'm reading that wrong...


What were you reading?


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

gman19 said:


> What were you reading?


"VTW Glovebox, auxiliary, center dash
1 - Deleted when (PDU) All-Star Edition is ordered.
2 - Deleted when (UQA) Pioneer premium audio system
is ordered."

unless i'm misunderstanding what the "auxiliary glovebox" is...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> "VTW Glovebox, auxiliary, center dash
> 1 - Deleted when (PDU) All-Star Edition is ordered.
> 2 - Deleted when (UQA) Pioneer premium audio system
> is ordered."
> ...


 The "auxiliary glovebox" is a little storage area on the top of the dash. The pioneer radio adds a speaker there. It's too bad because the center console storage area is pretty much USELESS!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> The "auxiliary glovebox" is a little storage area on the top of the dash. The pioneer radio adds a speaker there. It's too bad because the center console storage area is pretty much USELESS!
> 
> <a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v372/fastdriver2/2011%20Chevy%20Cruze%20LTZ%20RS/?action=view&current=87ecb918.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v372/fastdriver2/2011%20Chevy%20Cruze%20LTZ%20RS/87ecb918.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


I don't know, I use mine for sunglasses:th_coolio:


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

ahh, thanks! i do remember seeing that when i took the test drive, didn't know that's what they were referring to though.

anyway, any thoughts on my initial question? should i wait for the 2012s?

does anyone have any pics of the upgraded nav?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> ahh, thanks! i do remember seeing that when i took the test drive, didn't know that's what they were referring to though.
> 
> anyway, any thoughts on my initial question? should i wait for the 2012s?
> 
> does anyone have any pics of the upgraded nav?


Well, the ONE thing to remember is- if you buy a 2011, with the 2012's out, you car has already depreciated a year because it's a 2011. Doesn't matter if you bought it in September or July. I'd get the 2012. Maybe they fixed some of the little things that they missed on the 2011's in their 4 million miles of testing.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Well, the ONE thing to remember is- if you buy a 2011, with the 2012's out, you car has already depreciated a year because it's a 2011. Doesn't matter if you bought it in September or July. I'd get the 2012. Maybe they fixed some of the little things that they missed on the 2011's in their 4 million miles of testing.


hmm. the one thing i'm really struggling with is the nav system...no way was it worth the $2k they were charging on the 2011 (and it wasn't even an option on the eco which is what i want), but for $1k it might be worth it.

does anyone here have an opinion on the nav system and whether it's worth it or not?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> hmm. the one thing i'm really struggling with is the nav system...no way was it worth the $2k they were charging on the 2011 (and it wasn't even an option on the eco which is what i want), but for $1k it might be worth it.
> 
> does anyone here have an opinion on the nav system and whether it's worth it or not?


 
Well the base price of the LTZ jumped just shy of $1000, and the sun roof increased in price by $50. So the nav price drop of $1000 has been compensated for. We must also consider that the $445 Pioneer upgrade was a requirement with the 2011 Nav system making it a nearly $2500 upgrade, in 2012, you can order the nav w/o the Pioneer upgrade.
The spare tire is also included in all trims except the eco...it was a $100 option on the 2011's.

I ran the numbers last night as best I could using my 2011 order sheet from the dealer....the one that was cancelled had prices on it. My 2012 order sheet does not have prices on it, so I got prices from the only 2 places on-line (that I know of) that have configurators for the 2012 Cruze:

www.vehix.com

and

www.autoguide.com

My bottom line was that on my 2011 LTZ/RS order (Imperial Blue paint with no paint upcharge) MSRP'd at 26,800.

To compare apples to apples:

My 2012 Identically configured vehicle (but with the Crystal Red tintcoat paint with the paint upcharge) MSRP'd at 26,860. 

So, if it weren't for the paint upgrade, my 2012 would MSRP for LESS than the same 2011 model.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Well the base price of the LTZ jumped just shy of $1000, and the sun roof increased in price by $50. So the nav price drop of $1000 has been compensated for. We must also consider that the $445 Pioneer upgrade was a requirement with the 2011 Nav system making it a nearly $2500 upgrade, in 2012, you can order the nav w/o the Pioneer upgrade.
> The spare tire is also included in all trims except the eco...it was a $100 option on the 2011's.
> 
> I ran the numbers last night as best I could using my 2011 order sheet from the dealer....the one that was cancelled had prices on it. My 2012 order sheet does not have prices on it, so I got prices from the only 2 places on-line (that I know of) that have configurators for the 2012 Cruze:
> ...


You might want to try http://www.edmunds.com- I believe they also have the 2012 prices now.

One thing I don't understand about the Nav system vs the OnStar Directions & Connections- What can the Nav system do that OnStar can't- aside from all the graphics I guess? Do you REALLY have to LOOK at the nav vs listening to OnStar tell you when it's time to turn etc.? I love gadgets, but this is just ONE thing that I don't understand. IF you have one of the newest phones- iPhone for example-whatever OnStar can't do, your phone can? I guess it's just me, but there is no way I would have spent $2,000 more or whatever for the nav. That's how I ended up with the black interior. I wanted the tan, but my dealer could not find a tan interior LTZ RS back in February WITHOUT the nav. The black interior one was the only one available with all the options minus the nav. I could not wait because my $1,000 loyalty from GM was going to expire. Originally I wanted a red Buick Regal, but that fell through when GM had a problem with the red color and stopped making it on the 2011 Regals!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> So, if it weren't for the paint upgrade, my 2012 would MSRP for LESS than the same 2011 model.


I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up adding something to make the 2012 LTZs more expensive...  I had thought originally that the 2012 1LT would be cheaper because the base price was the same and the 2012 had more standard features, but then I remembered that an automatic transmission isn't standard on that model anymore.

Don't know too much about the new nav system... but I've seen bad reviews of other cars that have a touchscreen nav system though. A touchscreen is obviously harder to use than conventional buttons while keeping your eyes on the road...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> You might want to try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're exactly right on the Nav option...I mainly got it because this will be my first NEW car since 1994. I test drove a couple and the tekkie in me liked the looks of the Nav screen....Sold. I will most likely drive this car for a lot of years, and figured I'd get what I wanted to begin with so there will hopefully be no regrets!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up adding something to make the 2012 LTZs more expensive...  I had thought originally that the 2012 1LT would be cheaper because the base price was the same and the 2012 had more standard features, but then I remembered that an automatic transmission isn't standard on that model anymore.
> 
> Don't know too much about the new nav system... but I've seen bad reviews of other cars that have a touchscreen nav system though. A touchscreen is obviously harder to use than conventional buttons while keeping your eyes on the road...


Yeah, who knows what they have up their sleeves for the LTZ...not sure what else they could add but maybe projector headlamps and/or memory seats/mirrors. These options were only available on LTZ trimline of our '10 Equinox.

The nav system is something I will "use" very little as we normally travel in the Equinox. It has no nav, but we use our Garmin when we travel anyway. The nav screen is just cool and I wanted it...like I said...I test drove a Cruze with nav...and.....Sold!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> You're exactly right on the Nav option...I mainly got it because this will be my first NEW car since 1994. I test drove a couple and the tekkie in me liked the looks of the Nav screen....Sold. I will most likely drive this car for a lot of years, and figured I'd get what I wanted to begin with so there will hopefully be no regrets!


I hear you! MAYBE I would have done the same thing if I ever saw/drove a Cruze with Nav. For me, the Directions and Connections is fine. Good luck.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

HeHe...the wife said she knew when I saw the nav in the Cruze's we test drove, I'd have to have it...Next time I've been told she'll test drive the demo's first to review how much tekkie junk is in the vehicle...

Just a consequence of being a technofreak I guess....but I enjoy it!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

gman19 said:


> HeHe...the wife said she knew when I saw the nav in the Cruze's we test drove, I'd have to have it...Next time I've been told she'll test drive the demo's first to review how much tekkie junk is in the vehicle...
> 
> Just a consequence of being a technofreak I guess....but I enjoy it!


 
im a major tekkie and was depressed when i found out I couldnt get the nav in an eco. So Im putting my faith in hemank system, if all goes well this should be better then the oem one. time will tell


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> HeHe...the wife said she knew when I saw the nav in the Cruze's we test drove, I'd have to have it...Next time I've been told she'll test drive the demo's first to review how much tekkie junk is in the vehicle...
> 
> Just a consequence of being a technofreak I guess....but I enjoy it!


I TOTALLY understand! Sometimes I wish I couldn't afford all these gadgets!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> im a major tekkie and was depressed when i found out I couldnt get the nav in an eco. So Im putting my faith in hemank system, if all goes well this should be better then the oem one. time will tell





fastdriver said:


> I TOTALLY understand! Sometimes I wish I couldn't afford all these gadgets!


Good to know I'm not alone!

Cruzeman -- let us know how the hemank system works out...I've followed some of those threads and the system looks REALLY nice!


----------

